# BMW Lease Rates - May 2007



## rbconsult (Jun 1, 2007)

*June money factor*

was told by mydeaer that no informatio on June rates has been released by BMW yet


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd appreciate any info I can get by tomorrow evening on the 535xi MF for June, as I am picking up my car Saturday.


----------



## shoppergirl78 (May 19, 2007)

If I pick up a car today, will it be on May's rates or June's rates? I know I have May's rates locked in, but if June's are better I would like those... but if they aren't released until next week I'm not sure how it works. Does anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## PK8 (Aug 11, 2006)

shoppergirl78 said:


> If I pick up a car today, will it be on May's rates or June's rates? I know I have May's rates locked in, but if June's are better I would like those... but if they aren't released until next week I'm not sure how it works. Does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!


It is my understanding that you can use the rate you locked at, or the rate at the time of delivery, whichever is less. Not sure what you are getting, by my CA told me this afternoon that June lease rates are the same as May for 335 coupe (36 months).


----------



## drg167 (Jun 3, 2007)

Are these rates for 10k, 12k or 15k?


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

drg167 said:


> Are these rates for 10k, 12k or 15k?


As stated in the original post.



LeaseCompare said:


> Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms


----------



## minichamp03 (May 27, 2007)

Dear lease Compare, 

You may have a bit of a problem.....It seems as though you are promoting yourself on this site as a BMW center. That anyone is aware of, you are not. I am of the opinion that BMWNA will have a great deal of interest in your posting lease rates and residuals and in the process, seeming to come off as a franchised dealership. "ask a dealer" You may want to reconsider what you are doing here. Only a sugggestion at this time.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

minichamp03 said:


> Dear lease Compare,
> 
> You may have a bit of a problem.....It seems as though you are promoting yourself on this site as a BMW center. That anyone is aware of, you are not. I am of the opinion that BMWNA will have a great deal of interest in your posting lease rates and residuals and in the process, seeming to come off as a franchised dealership. "ask a dealer" You may want to reconsider what you are doing here. Only a sugggestion at this time.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wilsonzhang2007 (May 21, 2007)

*39-month lease for 07 335i sedan?*

Can anyone confirm if BMWFS is offering 39-month on 335i now?


----------



## gluck75 (Feb 25, 2006)

+1


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't quite understand your post -- if it was supposed to be ironic then it was quite funny, if not, then it does not make any sense.

I would imagine that the person who needs to reconsider what "they are doing here" should be people that do not understand the reasons that these forums exist.

Mr. Lease Compare, aka Tarry, please continue providing as much value to these forums as you have historically been doing. And thanks Tarry for all the valuable info you provide and for making the market efficient!!



minichamp03 said:


> Dear lease Compare,
> 
> You may have a bit of a problem.....It seems as though you are promoting yourself on this site as a BMW center. That anyone is aware of, you are not. I am of the opinion that BMWNA will have a great deal of interest in your posting lease rates and residuals and in the process, seeming to come off as a franchised dealership. "ask a dealer" You may want to reconsider what you are doing here. Only a sugggestion at this time.


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

minichamp03 said:


> Dear lease Compare,
> 
> You may have a bit of a problem.....It seems as though you are promoting yourself on this site as a BMW center. That anyone is aware of, you are not. I am of the opinion that BMWNA will have a great deal of interest in your posting lease rates and residuals and in the process, seeming to come off as a franchised dealership. "ask a dealer" You may want to reconsider what you are doing here. Only a sugggestion at this time.


WTF? :dunno: Anyone who spends time in the forum is well aware that LeaseCompare is a valuable service to us all and they are CLEARLY not a dealer.

Also, just an fyi... BMWNA has representatives that review this forum on a regular basis and are well aware that these lease rates are posted here. And, I might add, are quite happy about it since it's a very effective marketing tool. Hopefully, as fq posted, you are making some sort of an obscure joke. If that's the case, then my vote is still a big fat :thumbdwn: .

By the way Tarry, where are the June rates? I'm ready to lease a car, but just trying to confirm some rates. Hopefully, BMWNA won't be mad that this forum helped me decide to lease a new Bimmer!  :rofl:


----------



## sol (Jun 3, 2007)

adwebinc said:


> WTF? :dunno: Anyone who spends time in the forum is well aware that LeaseCompare is a valuable service to us all and they are CLEARLY not a dealer.
> 
> Also, just an fyi... BMWNA has representatives that review this forum on a regular basis and are well aware that these lease rates are posted here. And, I might add, are quite happy about it since it's a very effective marketing tool. Hopefully, as fq posted, you are making some sort of an obscure joke. If that's the case, then my vote is still a big fat :thumbdwn: .
> 
> By the way Tarry, where are the June rates? I'm ready to lease a car, but just trying to confirm some rates. Hopefully, BMWNA won't be mad that this forum helped me decide to lease a new Bimmer!  :rofl:


Agreed. I am only newly aware of this and other such forums, however I have found the information quite valuble (literally). I never once felt "Lease Compare" was presenting itself/himself as a BMW dealer.

Thanks and keep it up.


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

*minichump03 - Off Topic*

Whew... I guess I understand a little better why minichump03 has a bit of a negative attitude. He has only posted in a few threads, but this one is most interesting... http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124440&page=4

It sounds like minichump03 doesn't like informed consumers who are actually EASIER to work with than the uninformed consumers. He is assuming that if people read the lease rates posted here, then they will be "MOOCHES" as he calles them.

I wonder if he just never made it as a BMW sales person and he's just rather bitter at this point...


----------



## goblues (Apr 19, 2007)

Mini*chump*03: What's your problem????

The information Leasecompare posts is very helpful. Are you a dealer who likes to make money off of the leasing end by marking things up??????


----------



## Cardiff Bimmer (Mar 18, 2006)

*Leasing for ED*



LeaseCompare said:


> 66% and 68% for 12k mi/yr. The money factor is still a very NON competitive .00320.


Anyone know if there is a better lease rate I can get rather than BMWFS for EURO DELIVERY? They quoted me .00390 this afternoon for an '07 335i Convertible. ALSO. If I was to go with BMWFS, what are penalties, if any, for paying off the lease early, say after 3 months or so.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

fq said:


> Mr. Lease Compare, aka Tarry, please continue providing as much value to these forums as you have historically been doing.


Not to nitpick but I believe you mean Miss or Mrs. Lease Compare. I believe Tarry is female.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

02330ci said:


> Not to nitpick but I believe you mean Miss or Mrs. Lease Compare. I believe Tarry is female.


And Terry is a cloth? :dunno:

 

As for Minichamp, please remember to take your meds before posting.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I am a leasing novice and have never leased a car before but it seems fairly obvious that the MF's on 2007 models are significantly less than on the 2008's. Assuming that there are no signficant changes, additional options, etc. between the 2007 and 2008 version of a particular car, isn't it a no-brainer to lease the 2007 since you don't own the vehicle and wouldn't suffer the extra year of depreciation when you sold it in the future? Or, am I missing something here? Thanks.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Tarry's Picture.. to settle any doubts about his gender...


----------



## rgali1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Larry,
Most of us are very appreciative for the service you provide. So I wanted to thank you!

Minichump03,
You know what... I just won’t say anything because I have nothing nice to say to you!


----------



## KB8jumpman (May 4, 2007)

slubu said:


> Where are the June rates ??


i would like to know also, hope they are better on the 3er coupe then may.

Anyone know when the latest you can order an 07'? I want to order one before its too late because the 08 rates will be higher and they will be selling for no less then MSRP.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

Where are the June rates ??


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

I suspect that they are out and I want to know if they dropped from May. I have locked in .0018 after owner loyalty. Getting ready to do the deal as the car will be at VPC tomorrow and my SA told me that he had know idea how I got the buy rate but that's the best he could do. I figure he could have just shown me the June sheet and said "no change". Why the other BS?? Someone please publish June rates. Thanks.


----------



## craigsbmw (Aug 11, 2004)

June is 25% over will there be no lease rates this month from our friends at lease Compare? I need to buy!!


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

I saw a post from Tarry in another thread. He is at a National Lease conference and will get the rates posted ASAP, but sounds like he's pretty busy right now. I don't think much has changed for June though.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> I am a leasing novice and have never leased a car before but it seems fairly obvious that the MF's on 2007 models are significantly less than on the 2008's. Assuming that there are no signficant changes, additional options, etc. between the 2007 and 2008 version of a particular car, isn't it a no-brainer to lease the 2007 since you don't own the vehicle and wouldn't suffer the extra year of depreciation when you sold it in the future? Or, am I missing something here? Thanks.


Can any of you guys with lease experience answer the above for me? Thanks.


----------

